
Gay marriage: the database engineering perspective - melle
https://qntm.org/gay
======
lsiebert
Some deep thoughts on what I suspect will be a fairly big issue for medical
and insurance databases, especially if polygamy is ever legally recognised.
Though if it's medical insurance, you probably can't drop the gender and sex
markers, you need some indication that a transwoman who was assigned male at
birth doesn't need a pap smear.

